# Wild Bird Feeding Advice please?



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay for the past few months I have gotten into feeding the wild birds. I love taking pictures of them visiting the garden, I am a novice at the moment but hope to learn a lot more. I bought a feeding station and a few feeders.

A neighbour has complained and asked me to put the bird feeder someplace else which I have done, I understand some people find them annoying but I love watching the birds feeding and the noise from them in the mornings especially 

I was wondering can you suggest some feeders which are especially for smaller birds I.e keep the crows which seem to be the main pests annoying the neighbour away from the food.

If you have feeders especially for smaller birds where do you get them from??

I don't want to stop feeding the birds but also don't want to this situation to escalate further.

Thanks!!


----------



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> Okay for the past few months I have gotten into feeding the wild birds. I love taking pictures of them visiting the garden, I am a novice at the moment but hope to learn a lot more. I bought a feeding station and a few feeders.
> 
> A neighbour has complained and asked me to put the bird feeder someplace else which I have done, I understand some people find them annoying but I love watching the birds feeding and the noise from them in the mornings especially
> 
> ...


Strange you have crows coming i have found the hanging seed feeders never attract them unless you are using fat balls.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Something like this is ideal for small birds. They can be purchased in many places.*


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't really understand what the neighbour is complaining about (who finds birds in a neighbour's garden annoying?!?). Small birds aren't exactly noisy - not when feeding - and there is little you can do about the dawn chorus! Where have you put the feeders anyway? Are they right on the border of the garden to that neighbour? If not, what's the big deal??

Crows aren't big on coming to feeders because they are not seed eaters. If you don't want crows then don't put down bread (which they seem to like, especially dipped in the water bath!).

If the neighbour is complaining because of mice and rats, that is a different issue entirely - and you would have to stop feeding the birds for a few weeks whilst you dealt with any potential infestation.

Otherwise i'd tell the neighbour where to go (politely) as the birds are not a nuisance, they aren't generally noisy when feeding (err, because it would attract predators) aside from a little squabbling from time to time. And if you use those cage feeders it will deter squirrels (by far the biggest nuisance) and if you use trays to catch the mess you can keep the area clean and reduce the problems with mice.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Who would ever complain about wild birds or find them annoying???? 

I love watching the birds in my garden so many different types, chattering away, lots of singing in the morning - lovely!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes I love the noise of birds, I love waking up each morning and that's the first thing I hear. I love seeing the variety of colours in the birds that visit and am getting into photographing them.

Now I have taken the station down until I plan where else to put in, the birds are sat on the fence looking as if to say 'whats happened!!' haha

Yes you get poo now and again but really who doesn't! They are free roaming so it's bound to happen and I just bush it down out there and it's fine!

The neighbour who complained has a big tree in the garden where tons and tons of birds are nesting regardless of me feeding and which has been there for years! So they should cut the tree down before moaning I think but anything for a quiet life.

The noise is disturbing as well I have been told haha

Oh well

I am going to invest in one of those feeders Janice thank you!!!! I shall get one asap! They look just the job. I will also try to find feeders with the trays to stop the seed shells etc going on the floor! I keep it very clean out there!

I am now putting all seeds etc just in the feeders as before I was putting old cereal etc in the dish on the feeding station as well which I expect is what is causing the crows to come. So hopefully with just the hanging feeders the problem will be resolved and I don't get any more moaning!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes Mike I do put fat balls out sometimes in the fat ball feeders, perhaps I will not get anymore of those either then if they draw the crows in also. Thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> Who would ever complain about wild birds or find them annoying????
> 
> I love watching the birds in my garden so many different types, chattering away, lots of singing in the morning - lovely!!


My MIL complains about the doves coo'ing


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just ordered two of these

STANDARD/LARGE & SQUIRREL GUARD - BIRD SEED FEEDER GARDEN HANGING MULTI LISTING | eBay

So if they moan once their up then tuff luck I am afraid!  :dita: :ihih:


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> The neighbour who complained has a big tree in the garden where tons and tons of birds are nesting regardless of me feeding and which has been there for years! So they should cut the tree down before moaning I think but anything for a quiet life.
> 
> The noise is disturbing as well I have been told haha


I really don't think the neighbour has any right to complain at all. Unless you feeding the birds is causing a rat infestation, they don't have much of a case - birds are free flying, and you won't be the only person feeding them ffs. As for the tree they are nesting in... what....???? Can't think of many colonial nesters that would be that annoying, unless they are jackdaws (which I adore ). But nesting has nothing to do with bird feeders, if anything birds prefer to nest away from feeding stations.

So I really cannot fathom what gives your neighbour the right to complain. I suggest you play loud music at unsociable hours, throw late night parties, or else get a dog - they are way more annoying for neighbours than wild birds - and see what they think of that!

And get those feeders right back up, the birds rely on you for the food now - screw your neighbour. :dita: hehe


----------

